# Newsom 90/10 (TTTF + KBG) seed jar



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Just got my newsom 90/10 mix for my fall overseed. Thought I should do a seed jar and post.

For now, I've just took some soil and put seed on it and I'll log progress. Don't plan on using any fert or ny additives yet. We'll see.

Day 1...

Seed bag. Not certified, but they said the only difference is the seed is not mixed in front of the state authority. But 0.00% weed and other crop.
It's a mix of Inferno, Rockwell and Leonardo with 10% Volt KBG 


Soil


Seed and soil together :lol: Kept seed at top. This is how I will put it down with a spreader . So didn't push it in too much.



Now keeping it moist. Watering 5 times a day.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

That is alot of seed


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

@Mtsdream Thanks. i didnt know what 6-8lbs / 1k would look like, but i grabbed a fistful and then just spread it. 
Do you recommend i take out say half and put it in another jar for twice the fun :lol:


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

I would probably take out half lol. I want to say 8lb per k is around 20 seed per square inch for fescue? I could be wrong though


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll do that 1st thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Mtsdream said:


> I would probably take out half lol. I want to say 8lb per k is around 20 seed per square inch for fescue? I could be wrong though


Ok, we have 4 test beds now :lol:

2 cups + left side of square box and right side of square box.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

end of Day 4 today... still no germination :roll: .

Is this normal ?


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Normal, In 2-3 more days should start seeing some


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

@Mtsdream could it be the HOT weather ?


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

samzone7a said:


> @Mtsdream could it be the HOT weather ?


Edited my previous. Ive had tttf germinate in just 6 days, warm soil temps help as long as they're not too hot


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Mtsdream said:


> samzone7a said:
> 
> 
> > @Mtsdream could it be the HOT weather ?
> ...


Yes I think for now it might be too hot. It's touching 95-100 here almost every day.

Just went out for watering to keep it wet and noticed that there are some baby seedlings. Moved it to a shade area to prevent from excessive heat.

Its day 5 today so atleast the seed is not bad :lol:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I had my SSS TTTF blend germinate 7-10 days after seed down last year, during my overseed/Reno. Seems like you're right on


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I had my SSS TTTF blend germinate 7-10 days after seed down last year, during my overseed/Reno. Seems like you're right on


Thanks. really hoping this seed doesn't die on my :lol:


----------



## swnh (Jul 28, 2020)

This is a blend I am thinking of. How much was a 50lb bag and shipping to NJ? Thanks


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

swnh said:


> This is a blend I am thinking of. How much was a 50lb bag and shipping to NJ? Thanks


It was 130 including tax and shipping. if you only get the TTTF its 10 bucks cheaper and if you get the sod certified mix (different varieties of TTTF in there) it's $10-15 more expensive.

They guarantee 0.00% No Weed or Other crop in this mix so i took them up on it. that's why the white label and not blue or yellow. we'll see.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

The rain today messed up the soil a little. See here:



It's almost like the soil is tilled. But a lot of unwanted stuff is on the top it seems.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Newsom is supposed to be good...but I believe they don't sell smaller than 50 lbs, which puts them out of the running for a lot of people's projects.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Green said:


> Newsom is supposed to be good...but I believe they don't sell smaller than 50 lbs, which puts them out of the running for a lot of people's projects.


yeah, that was my issue too. i ideally wanted 60# so i was thinking 50# TTTF and 10#KBG but in the end just went with 50# of mix. souring the additional 10# was making the cost 2x


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Today is day 9... is this it for seed germination? Looks a little thin isn't it ?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

How does it look now?


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Here are a few more pics.

About a little more than a week back:


Then I put some fert down:





Any thoughts ?


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

uts said:


> How does it look now?


Latest pic from today. Will do a cut layer today.


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

Newsom seems to be a quality company. I went to their main location last week. And even though they clearly do most of their work with professionals and businesses, their customer service was top notch for a little homeowner like me buying a single bag of seed. To a question raised earlier in this thread - I think they do smaller bags of a few things. I picked up a 20 lb bag of Newsom Top Choice


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

sam said:


> Newsom seems to be a quality company. I went to their main location last week. And even though they clearly do most of their work with professionals and businesses, their customer service was top notch for a little homeowner like me buying a single bag of seed. To a question raised earlier in this thread - I think they do smaller bags of a few things. I picked up a 20 lb bag of Newsom Top Choice


I absolutely second your experience. Even though I have not visited them in person, i have talked to them over the phone a few times. They have been polite, courteous and always willing to answer any questions. They are fairly far away from me but I will travel to them to pick up a few bags from them.

Their prices are very reasonable at around $4/lb for most *** and around a $100 for a TTTF certified bag. Shipping was only 35 to me which is WAY less than online stores.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

samzone7a said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> > How does it look now?
> ...


That looks fantastic. What HOC are you trying to keep it?

I dont remember their exact cultivars but I find fascinating that TTTF can be mowed at 2" and in ideal conditions even less.


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm thinking of using that same blend. I didn't realize Newsom was known outside the local area.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

uts said:


> That looks fantastic. What HOC are you trying to keep it?
> 
> I dont remember their exact cultivars but I find fascinating that TTTF can be mowed at 2" and in ideal conditions even less.


Just cut it this evening. The square box is closer to 3in and thecups are closer to 2 in.

I want to see it fill out a little. When looking fro the top, its not that different from some of the original posts.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

dsc123 said:


> I'm thinking of using that same blend. I didn't realize Newsom was known outside the local area.


Yea, I literally called 20+ suppliers (had time back then) and they were on top in terms of service and quote.

I just wish they did small custom mixes so I could get my dream mix. but given this is my 1st reno of sorts I am ok with above average seed. 0.0% weed and other seeds of course :lol:

Now adding all the other costs and i see seed is just like 10-20% of cost when you factor in other things.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Not sure about the top but the grass does look more mature and grown up .. lol .. how about cutting height of 3, 2 and 1.5"?


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

uts said:


> Not sure about the top but the grass does look more mature and grown up .. lol .. how about cutting height of 3, 2 and 1.5"?


sure. i'll can make one of the cups at 1.5 " and that will complete the full spectrum


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

^^ thanks, I really want to see how these do at those height. I'm going to overseed and plan to mow at around 2 inches.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

i'm curious as to why you considered 90/10 over others?
I have the Newsom 100% Tall Fescue Blend. It came in the same bag as the LebanonTurf's Winning Color's bag so it makes me wonder if they are one and the same. When I bought it the bag didn't come with a label so I don't know what was inside. 
In addition, does any of you all know the difference between their Winning Color and Top Choice? The website doesn't have much detail, their warehouse (gathersburg) is pretty sparse so I don't know how a customer is supposed to know what exactly they are buying exactly :?


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

For questions the best thing to do is call

But that's odd your bag didn't have a label - maybe it fell off

here's what was in a Top Choice bag I just picked up

Usually the Newsom blends are cultivars that they chose because they do well in this region - based on the recommendations by U of Maryland and Virginia Tech.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> i'm curious as to why you considered 90/10 over others?
> I have the Newsom 100% Tall Fescue Blend. It came in the same bag as the LebanonTurf's Winning Color's bag so it makes me wonder if they are one and the same. When I bought it the bag didn't come with a label so I don't know what was inside.
> In addition, does any of you all know the difference between their Winning Color and Top Choice? The website doesn't have much detail, their warehouse (gathersburg) is pretty sparse so I don't know how a customer is supposed to know what exactly they are buying exactly :?


I think the small amount of KBG gives good repair ability and decreases need of reseeding.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

uts said:


> ^^ thanks, I really want to see how these do at those height. I'm going to overseed and plan to mow at around 2 inches.


I'll be seeding this weekend. Hope I'm not too late.

Update:





I like it so far. I've not given too much water to these pots most of it has been from the rain we've received in NE and it has stayed green. Might be 'cos two of the varieties are A-List


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

@samzone7a I think this is a great thread for those of us local to Newsom and would like to know how your fall seeding went? I'm seriously considering a 90/10 mix this fall so I have more *** to fill in as needed if any damage occur. Besides, 2 of the TTTF cultivars listed in the 90/10 is the same as the Winning Color AList blend and the Volt *** looks top notch as well. Please post a pix of your spring results here if possible?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I just did a light spring oversees with their latest 90/10 mix. Seems to have been successful but hard to tell what is what with my existing 100% Newsome TTTF.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> They guarantee 0.00% No Weed or Other crop in this mix so i took them up on it. that's why the white label and not blue or yellow. we'll see.


Their seed mixes are consistently great, and in our dealings with Newsom - they are credible. 
If I were you, wouldn't worry about the weeds.


----------

